# Njaco's Family Reunion!



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2007)

Well, just finished with my family reunion and wanted to share some pics. The invitations to our humble abode went out a few months ago.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2007)

Pic 1 2 -We first had to prepare for the festivities, so we sent Jimbo with a list for beverages.

Pic 3 - Junior 'round the corner supplied the music.

Pic 4 - Uncle Pop-Bob brought his port-a-potty ( didn't think ours would handle the load!)

Pic 5 - JoJo went to get supplies for the picanic benches.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2007)

Day of the Reunuion, everybody started arriving.
Pic 1 - Jimmy-Jim was here at 6 am in the mornin'. We all knew why!

Pic 2 - Course we had paid off the local law so he arrived safely.

Pic 3 - There was plenty of parking.

Pic 4 - Grandma Joe came with her new hubby.

Pic 5 6 - Bubba came in his houseboat with a new bass boat he's been workin' on.

Pic 7 - And Clyde decided to fly in.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2007)

Soon everyone was here and having a good time!

Pic 1 - Mama Jones was happy.

Pic 2- Cousin Jessie was all growed up!

Pic 3 - And Bert couldn't put down his laptop!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2007)

Pics 1 2 - There was lots of food and drinks!

Pic 3 - The keg was goin' ALL day!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2007)

We had all kinds of activities.

Pic 1 - There was horseshoes.

Pic 2 3 - Some used the swimming pool.

Pic 4 - And some took advantage of the hot tub.

Pic 5 - Junior tried a little fishin'.

Pic 6 - And Missy showed us pictures of her trip to Washington, DC.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2007)

Pic 1 2 - The kids had fun too!

Pic 3 - Little Billy got into trouble and he had to have a time out!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2007)

Pic 1 - Well, finally it was time to go home. Everyone was tired but had a good time.

Pic 2 - Until next time!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 19, 2007)

Njaco, Those are great!!!!! Some I'd seen before but you tell a good tale with them.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 19, 2007)

good one!


----------



## Graeme (Jul 19, 2007)

Very clever, very funny!


----------



## timshatz (Jul 19, 2007)

Very good. Southern JERSEY Rednecks.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 20, 2007)

very good


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks all! Maybe next I'll post some pics from my vacation trip to the James P. McGreevy Landfill and Laundromat.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2007)




----------

